# Spring Sharptail census



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring Sharp-tailed Grouse Census Tallied

The 2004 spring sharp-tailed grouse census indicates a slight decrease in
the number of male grouse recorded compared to last year, reports Jerry
Kobriger, upland game management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and
Fish Department at Dickinson.

Statewide, observers counted 5,404 sharptails on spring dancing grounds this
year compared to 5,701 in 2003, a 5 percent decrease.

More than 700 square miles were censused. Male grouse recorded per square
mile decreased from 7.5 in 2003 to 7.3 this year.

"Results were a mixed bag this year," Kobriger said. "There were mostly
decreases in the western half of the state, with increases in the eastern
half."

An indication of the fall season won't be known until mid-August, Kobriger
said, upon completion of brood surveys.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The size of the grouse broods looks good so far. Last night when ckecking a bean field, a hen and 8 little ones walked out of the grass. The chicks were well feathered and could fly about 50 yds. They were probably about the size of tennis balls. Couldn't steer yet though, so when they flew, they went in whatever direction they were pointed. Grouse are a pretty bird, the feathers look like they are waxed and polished.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I bumped a couple of broods off the road while running my dog. Both were very large broods with one of them consisting of good sized birds. They must have been an early hatch. I have also seen a nice brood of huns. I am optimistic after seeing these. They can survive a tough spring.


----------

